# High CPU utilization with LR CC on my iMac???



## JohnD22 (May 1, 2015)

After upgrading to Lightroom CC on my mid-2010 27" iMac, 2.8ghz Intel core i5, 16gb memory and 1tb hard drive only 50% full LR CC is almost always using over 100% of the cpu with tremendous heat buildup on the top of the monitor. Don't know what would cause this. I would appreciate any thoughts.


Thanks!!
--
John


----------



## clee01l (May 2, 2015)

JohnD22 said:


> After upgrading to Lightroom CC on my mid-2010 27" iMac, 2.8ghz Intel core i5, 16gb memory and 1tb hard drive only 50% full LR CC is almost always using over 100% of the cpu with tremendous heat buildup on the top of the monitor. Don't know what would cause this. I would appreciate any thoughts.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


Are you seeing this in the Activity monitor?  What processes is LRCC running?    Has face recognition completed? Are you fully sync'd with Lightroom Mobile?   My LRCC is running at idle in Library with 27 threads open and utilizing 0.1% CPU.  (Note that is 1/10 of 1% of the CPU).

When did you last restart OS X?  Have you updated to the patch for Lightroom(2015.0.1)?


----------

